# Laughing All The Way…



## Contused (Oct 7, 2021)

… to the Gym 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Not!


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 7, 2021)

Reminds me of many years ago walking up Harrison Stickle in the Lake District, needing to stop to rest periodically and were overtaken by a lady who must have been eighty striding past and disappearing into the distance.
Our excuse was we were admiring to view.


----------

